# Dance Team Tryouts



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Despite the SA (or in some roundabout way, because of it) I have always enjoyed dancing. I practically lived in the dance studio between elementary school and high school. And then I did college dance team for four years.

I left college last year after a real bad period of SA/depression. Haven't danced since then, as there aren't as many opportunities for dancing beyond college (unless you're professional). I recently learned from an old dance acquaintance about this local dance team that is open to adults. The current members are ages 18-40. They are actually pretty good-just returned from a national competition with a 2nd place trophy for hip hop. I saw a video of them on YouTube and was impressed.

Tryouts for the team are in a little over two weeks. I have to make up for a whole year of not dancing. I've been reasonably active, but nowhere near where I was during dance season. I've started to get back into my regular stretching routine and amazingly enough, seem to have retained most of my flexibility. Now, though, I'm going to have to find a place to practice my turns and leaps and maybe drop in on a hip hop class somewhere. 

It feels good to get this all out and to finally have a tangible goal to keep me motivated. I'll update later on my progress and to let you know if I made the team.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks  

I'm sure it will help with the ol' self-esteem.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

This sounds like a great opportunity for you. Good luck! Or break a leg!


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Update: I tried out for the team yesterday. It was super nerve-wracking, because there were some really good dancers there. About 35 people showed up to try out for 15 spots. At other auditions I've attended, I've always seen a few great dancers and a lot of people who look like beginners. This wasn't the case here. They were all at least decent.

Bad news first. I didn't make the hip hop team. I guess I'm just too awkward to be a good hip hop dancer. I'm pretty bummed about that.

But the good news is, I did make jazz!! I thought that was pretty cool, considering that I've been on hiatus for over a year. I'm nervous about meeting all these new people, especially since dance team types tend to be pretty extroverted. But I'm still pretty excited. :clap


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Right on!


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Well done!! That's really impressive, don't get too down on yourself for not making the hip hop team I bet with a little more practice you'd have made both. Out of 35 people trying out for 15 places you got on the team! that's amazing! I hope you get on well with the rest of the team, it might be hard at first but I'm sure you'll find it easier in time.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

That's so hardcore! Congrats making the jazz team!


----------



## GeekAngie (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats on making the Jazz team! That's awesome <3


----------

